#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Ανελκυστήρες >  > > >  >  >  Βάθος φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα

## Xάρης

1. Το ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο βάθος για το φρεάτιο του ανελκυστήρα κάτω από τη στάθμη δαπέδου της πρώτης στάσης (ισόγειο ή υπόγειο) είναι 1,40μ όπως απεικονίζεται στη συνημμένη φωτογραφία;

2. Η απαίτηση αυτή σε ποιον κανονισμό (άρθρο, παράγραφος) αναφέρεται;
Στον  18173/30.8.88 (ΕΛΟΤ Ε.Ν. 81.1/88) ΦΕΚ 664/Β' όπως αναφέρεται στον κτηριοδομικό;
Έχει κανείς το πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ

3. Γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ υδραυλικών και μη ανελκυστήρων;

4. Γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ ανελκυστήρων που εξυπηρετούν πολυώροφα κτήρια και η χρήση τους είναι υποχρεωτική και διώροφων μονοκατοικιών όπου κατασκευάζονται όχι από νομοθετική υποχρέωση αλλά έπειτα από αίτημα του ιδιοκτήτη;

----------


## vmaniad

Δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιον κανονισμό αναφέρεται το 1.40, αλλά και εγώ τόσο έχω ακούσει ότι είναι. υποτίθεται ο χώρος αυτός χρησιμεύει για να μπορεί να χωρέσει κάποιος από κάτω για να το επισκευάσει..

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Και εγώ τόσο ξέρω οτι είναι.Μετα από συζήτηση που έκανα κάποτε με εναν εγκαταστάτη ανελκυστήρων μου είπε πως στην πράξη αν είναι από 1,00μ και πάνω τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην τοποθέτηση και στην λειτουργία του.
Μια αλλη απορία που έχω είναι πόσα ειναι τα ελάχιστα εκατοστά που χάνονται απο τις διαστάσεις του φρεατίου για την τοποθέτηση των μηχανημάτων του αναλκυστήρα , ετσι ώστε να προκύψει οσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη καμπίνα?

----------


## Xάρης

Ξεχωριστό ερώτημα ας γίνεται ξεχωριστό θέμα.

Όντως 1,40μ ζητούν στην πολεοδομία αλλά θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω ποια είναι η σχετική νομοθεσία και αν γίνονται διακρίσεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρω παραπάνω.

----------


## georgecv

To 1.40 υπάρχει για λόγους ασφαλείας έτσι ώστε εάν μπει σε λειτουργία ο ανελκυστήρας και βρίσκεται άνθρωπος στο μέσα στο φρεάτιο ή επάνω  στην καμπίνα (2,20+1,40=3,60)να αποφύγει το τραυματισμό σκύβοντας. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναφέρεται στη ΤΟΤΕΕ αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος .

----------


## Xάρης

Ποια ΤΟΤΕΕ, την έχεις;

----------


## Xάρης

Η Kleemann βέβαια βλέπει το θέμα από την πλευρά του κατασκευαστή και όχι τη νομική.
Πρακτικά δηλαδή αν έχω υδραυλικό ανελκυστήρα απαιτείται τουλάχιστον 60cm βάθος πυθμένα (ακραία περίπτωση), ίσως και λιγότερο (μας καλούν να επικοινωνήσουμε με την εταιρεία).

Απ' τη νομική πλευρά του θέματος όμως, αυτό που ζητούν στις πολεοδομίες, το 1,40μ, πού αναφέρεται;

----------


## leo

Στις μελέτες μου το βάθος του πυθμένα ανελκυστήρα το υπολογίζω στα 1.20 με 1.40 με βάση τις αναφορές τις πολεοδομίας μου, για την άνετη χρήση του φρεατίου απ τον συντηρητή.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα επισυνάψω και το άρθρο, που με είχαν παραπέμψει…

----------

